# PHA and AF&AM tensions



## LukeD (May 15, 2011)

I'm sure I'm too new to be making this statement, and I may find the answer as I go through my degrees, but it is obvious to me that the racial, and or recognition issues are still very visible between the two jurisdictions.  However, it is always interesting to receive various perspectives from so many Masons with a ton of knowledge.  My issue started with a coworker who I have known for 4 years. We are part of the reason each other began our Masonic journey. As we decided to move forward, and petition a lodge, he chose Prince Hall because he is black, and felt comfortable there.  I chose a regular lodge in my city because that is where I felt comfortable.  As we were going through our investigations and waiting periods, we became closer as friends due to our pending membership into the fraternity.  When we were accepted around the same time, and began our degree work, it was obvious that lines had been drawn, communication concerning any Masonic topic had ceased, and an almost quiet rivalry began. I know I will meet and become friends with many new brothers, but it is disappointing I may have lost one due to our affiliations.  Maybe it is immaturity and being so new on our parts.  I know there are various other topics we can discuss and still be friends over, but it is honestly difficult to be going through the same journey and know you are not allowed to discuss or help each other out.


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 15, 2011)

What is preventing you guys from dicussing Masonry, especially if it's general conversation? You're not violating any obligation or law unless you're discussing the work, at least that's my understanding.


----------



## LukeD (May 15, 2011)

Brother Blake,

  I believe that may be part of the problem. Both of us being EAs, we are unsure of what is ok, and what is not.  Especially since we work 13-14 hr shifts together, any free time is spent studying the degree work alone.  It was a major shift going from friends, to good friends, and now we are almost unsure of each other. I know if we crossed state lines this may not even be an issue, maybe it still would be.  I've noticed a few EAs on here ponder the same though concerning regular AF&AM and PHM relations.  If I'm not mistaken, it's like we both drive the same sports car, but can't discuss what's under the hood, even though we have a passion for it and believe it to be the same thing.


----------



## Bill Lins (May 15, 2011)

Bro. Luke,

I am sorry for y'all's troubles and ashamed that the ridiculous barriers between GLoT & PHA have affected y'all's friendship. Hopefully in the near future things will change. Please know, and advise your friend accordingly, that many of us are actively working to effect that change. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## MikeMay (May 15, 2011)

LukeD said:


> If I'm not mistaken, it's like we both drive the same sports car, but can't discuss what's under the hood, even though we have a passion for it and believe it to be the same thing.



Like Brother Blake said, just don't discuss the work itself (what's under the hood)...but man, you can sure talk about that sports car!



Bill_Lins77488 said:


> It's just a matter of time.



Yes it is!!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 15, 2011)

Surely the ties that bind men together will keep you during your difficult time. You can remain friends who both are masons. I have several friends whom I went to school with that find ways along with myself to keep the fellowship going. Don't feel that it is an isolated experience because it is not. "We are all clay in the Potters hands and have much to learn about each other and this great institution that we call Masonry that I live daily." One solution that I use is once you have been raised attend as many public masonic events as you can along with your friend. Division is not of the Creator. 

I heard it said, 

"When men stop seeking to honor themselves then will they be great."

Anyway I can assist you let me know...


----------



## MikeMay (May 15, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Division is not of the Creator.



Well said...I keep thinking back to the United We Stand...Divided We Fall...


----------



## LukeD (May 15, 2011)

Brothers,

  As usual, you provide great insight, and hope. Hopefully change will be made, and at least visitation permissible.  Until then, I will strive to find ways to mend and rebuild our friendship based upon what is acceptable to share between us concerning masonry. Thank you.


----------



## themastetscorner357 (May 16, 2011)

brethren,
this is what is wrong with masonry. when someone asks me if i am three or four letter my reply is that i'm a MASON and its spelled with five letters. when i started my masonic journey it was in a Prince Hall lodge. 16 years i was PHA and not once have i ever neglected another Mason knowing him to be such. I now since being out of the military am AF&AM and see no difference. we are all initiated, passed, and raised the exact same. you and your co worker once initiated became brothers. If you two spend that many hours together you two should be two of the most knowledgable EA's around.
Masonry shouldnt have divided the two of you. it should have bound you together by a bond that can never be repudiated or laid aside.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (May 19, 2011)

The MWPHGL of TX  and the GL of TX AF&AM are both regular and recognized, are they not? Current laws may prevent a member of one from sitting in a Lodge of the other, but little else. No?


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 19, 2011)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> The MWPHGL of TX  and the GL of TX AF&AM are both regular and recognized, are they not? Current laws may prevent a member of one from sitting in a Lodge of the other, but little else. No?


 
That is correct.


----------



## kosei (May 19, 2011)

this is correct





JohnnyFlotsam said:


> The MWPHGL of TX and the GL of TX AF&AM are both regular and recognized, are they not? Current laws may prevent a member of one from sitting in a Lodge of the other, but little else. No?


----------



## Beathard (May 19, 2011)

$uX doesn't it.


----------

